

Lennart Poettering: "Systemd is about choice" – FreeBSD and Amiga ports coming? - liotier
http://i.imgur.com/Is9vjRJ.jpg

======
olgeni
"Do I simply walk away from Linux and systemd, or do I run screaming?"

------
liotier
Now this is good trolling !

